# استفسار بخصوص التغليف



## spotcolor (4 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في هذا المنتدى وباحد المواضيع كانت توجد مشاركتين لبعض الاخوة عن طريقة التغليف اليدوي للمنتجات 
لذا الرجاء التكرم علينا بكتابة واضافة صور او مقاطع فيديو لعملية التغليف اليدوي الشبيهة بتغليف الشرنك الحراري الالي 
حيث الان لا استطيع ايجاد صناديق كرتونية ولا مكائن شرنك بسبب الازمة في سورية
وعبوات سائل الجلي اصبحت جاهزة وتحتاج للتغليف فقط 
الرجاء لاتبخلو علينا بخبرتكم مهما كانت الطريقة بدائية 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## spotcolor (5 أبريل 2013)

وجدت هذه الطريقة في النت 
ماهو نوع النايلون المستخدم وماهي مواصفاته لو سمحتم


----------



## spotcolor (5 أبريل 2013)

وايضا هذه الطريقة 
مارايكم بالطريقتين


----------



## spotcolor (8 أبريل 2013)

في مجال ان يخبرنا احد ماهي سماكة الشرنك المستخدمة في التغليف 
او ماهي السماكة المطلوبة لتغليف منتجات بوزن 9 كيلو


----------

